# Things That Get Stuck In Your Head.



## husborne (Aug 1, 2005)

*What things get stuck in your head and your saying them all day??

You know, things like songs, tunes or sayings from a film.









*
husborne.
www.own-middle-earth-newzealand.com*
*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

AH! hehe.  

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! (  hint: Think Sam!  )


----------



## Thorondor (Aug 2, 2005)

For me, it seems like two little songs that are stuck in my head, and I'll randomly just start humming them not matter what. The Smurfs song, and that irritating Elmo's World song. I don't even watch Sesame street and its in my head...



...Lalala, lalala, Elmo's World!!!!!...


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 2, 2005)

Stacy's Mom!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 2, 2005)

I always get the weirdest _names_ stuck in my head. Names! Like I will go around saying "Alfred" to myself all day. The weirdest things. And sometimes I will say LOTR names. And then.... songs of course too, all the time. The same annoying part of a song all day long over and over then I have to listent o it when I get home.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 3, 2005)

Things from the movie Napoleon Dynamite get stuck in my head way too much! I might just be sitting around or doing something with my friends and then just start talking like Kip or Napoleon, it's really quite annoying.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 4, 2005)

Gandalf White said:


> Stacy's Mom!!!



Argh! just reading that got the chorus running through my head! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't even think about _Stacy's Mom_ without it reminding me of a girl I once knew (sorry for the cliche).

As for what gets stuck in my head, earwax! More seriously, I have the word "filabuster" along with a few other things that are minor and unamusing. The only thing I can think of is this English musical cartoon I watched in High School. It haunts me even to this day!


----------



## ingolmo (Aug 8, 2005)

Except for a regular 'Shut Up!' to my little sister atleast ten times a day, nothing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

Lately it has been the desire to growl and hit my head against the desk... which may or may not really help the problem and would REALY not help with the headache! 

Anything else?... well... always there's some music about to drive me insane... other then that... I'll think about it and get back to ya.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 10, 2005)

*And then to bed and then to bed.*

Light gets into my head. I mean that I get a lot of what I call 'light headaches'. Not what most people call light headaches. mine are not light at all, they're terrible. Light causes these headaches or aggravates them. My eyes are _way_ too sensative to light. I guess that's why I have such good night vision (good for driving). OK, that's way too much about light. Moving on. (I'm tired and I tend to babble when that happens.)

Also songs and movie and/or book quotes, like my sig below and the title above.There are more but....
Must... have... sleep! I keep seeing spiders above my head that aren't there. (We get big ones) 

__________________
somebody's going to ask me 'how big?' and beat mine w/ their own story now


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 20, 2005)

I shall claim baby sitter's insanity!!!  Ever seen Dora the Explorer!?!! All the sweet and cute little songs and tunes are killing my mind!!!  

"I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map I'm the map..." *AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!*  HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Aug 21, 2005)

*shudder* I recall those dark times.....


----------



## reem (Aug 25, 2005)

Christmas songs. If I hear one or am reminded of them, won't be able to stop humming, whistling, and singing them to myself, which drives everone (including myself) crazy. Kind of embarassing when you're working in the library and a 'fa la la la la' pops out by mistake. 

There was also this one insane period in my life when I could sing nothing but nursery rhyms. Stopped a few months after I quit my job at the kindergarten I was working in, though, thankfully

And then there are the normal words that every now and then manage to weasel their way into every sentense I say for a stretch of time, like 'sheesh', 'whatchamacallit', 'y'know', 'thingy', and 'Geez'.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wait, wait...I got one. You know the song from Bambi....the April Showers song. Oh,deer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 1, 2005)

Today and for a while now it's been one of Donkey's lines in Shrek. Ya know, the one that he's singing in the swamp house..?

"Iiiiii'm all aloooooone... There's no one here besiiiiiide meeeee..."

It's just that one line though. *sigh* I haven't even watched Shrek in a long time! Maybe it's coming back to haunt me!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 13, 2005)

Things that get stuck in my head... hummm... Teeth. Teeth get stuck in my head. Wisdom teeth are another story though... 

Songs... Sayings... Lines from movies and books... Quotes can be fun. 

------------
"Think not those faithful who praise all thy words and actions; but those who kindly reprove thy faults." —Socrates

"The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool." —William Shakespeare

"The difference between the right word and the almost right word is the difference between lightning and a lightning bug." —Mark Twain

"Some Cupid kills with arrows, some with traps." -Much Ado about Nothing. Act iii. Sc. 1. 

"Cupid is a knavish lad,
Thus to make poor females mad."
A Midsummer Night's Dream, 3. 2
---------

Maybe I'll go hunt down that other thread though... 'Quote of the day' would perhaps be a good spot for me right now.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, for lack of anywhere better to put this, here. It got stuck in my head. It's really quite impressive. Have a look.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh. My.


----------

